# [SOLVED] Joystick does not work

## Fernandenhoff

Hi all.

I can't get my joystick working on my system, but it used to work before. Its a generic joystick.

System recognize it but udev does not create /dev/input/js* neither /dev/js*. I searched into /dev/input/by-path/ but there was nothing related to a joystick.

```
marcelo@MARSELLUS ~ $ lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0ac8:305b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0305 Webcam

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0079:0006 DragonRise Inc. Generic USB Joystick
```

Kernel configuration:

```
 [*]   Joysticks/Gamepads  --->
```

```
<*>   Joystick interface
```

I got the following answer when monitoring udev, plugging and unplugging the device:

```
MARSELLUS linux # udevadm monitor

monitor will print the received events for:

UDEV - the event which udev sends out after rule processing

KERNEL - the kernel uevent

KERNEL[1305671777.724907] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb3/3-2 (usb)

KERNEL[1305671777.728142] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0 (usb)

KERNEL[1305671777.728191] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/0003:0079:0006.0003 (hid)

UDEV  [1305671777.732685] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb3/3-2 (usb)

UDEV  [1305671777.733818] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0 (usb)

UDEV  [1305671777.744078] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/0003:0079:0006.0003 (hid)

KERNEL[1305671782.671540] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/0003:0079:0006.0003 (hid)

KERNEL[1305671782.671621] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0 (usb)

KERNEL[1305671782.671657] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb3/3-2 (usb)

UDEV  [1305671782.673009] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/0003:0079:0006.0003 (hid)

UDEV  [1305671782.673444] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0 (usb)

UDEV  [1305671782.674220] remove   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb3/3-2 (usb)
```

Any ideas?Last edited by Fernandenhoff on Thu May 19, 2011 10:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Fernandenhoff,

You probably have something missing from your kernel.

emerge wgetpaste if you don't have it then run

```
wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config
```

this puts your kernel config file on the web, as it won't fit in a post any more.

Post the URL that wgetpaste returns so we can look at your kernel.

----------

## Fernandenhoff

NeddySeagoon, that's my .config http://paste.pocoo.org/show/391776/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Fernandenhoff,

Your 

```
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0079:0006 DragonRise Inc. Generic USB Joystick
```

isn't quite as generic as you may think.

Your kernel says 

```
# CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE is not set
```

When you enable 

```
DragonRise Inc. game controller 
```

in menuconfig, you will see a new item 

```
DragonRise Inc. force feedback (NEW) 
```

You probably want that too. Google suggests you may have a force feedback controller.

Rebuild and reinstall you kernel.

----------

## Fernandenhoff

Now it works! Thanks NeddySeagoon!

----------

